# New Member



## Anarax (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello,

I've been training in Martial Arts for over 10 years. I have studied Japanese, Chinese, Korean, Filipino, Brazilian and some European Martial Arts. I've taught fencing for 2 years at the college level. I'm heavily involved in Martial Arts history and understanding the historical context of different styles. I look forward to both contributing and receiving Martial Arts insight.


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 17, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Brian King (Aug 17, 2017)

Welcome to Martial Talk!
Regards
Brian King


----------



## Tames D (Aug 17, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 18, 2017)

Welcome! I look forward to hearing your thoughts from across those varied sources.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 18, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## marques (Aug 18, 2017)

Welcome! What are you training now, exactly? What European Martial Arts (did) you train?


----------



## Anarax (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm currently training Kali and have been for 5 years. Saber fencing was the European Martial Art I was refereeing, in which I studied for 10 and taught for 2 years.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 18, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Jenna (Aug 19, 2017)

Anarax said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been training in Martial Arts for over 10 years. I have studied Japanese, Chinese, Korean, Filipino, Brazilian and some European Martial Arts. I've taught fencing for 2 years at the college level. I'm heavily involved in Martial Arts history and understanding the historical context of different styles. I look forward to both contributing and receiving Martial Arts insight.


Hi there, welcome along!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 19, 2017)

Welcome to MT.  Looking forward to your input.


----------



## donald1 (Aug 20, 2017)

hello!


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 9, 2017)

Anarax said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been training in Martial Arts for over 10 years. I have studied Japanese, Chinese, Korean, Filipino, Brazilian and some European Martial Arts. I've taught fencing for 2 years at the college level. I'm heavily involved in Martial Arts history and understanding the historical context of different styles. I look forward to both contributing and receiving Martial Arts insight.



Welcome!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 10, 2017)

Anarax said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been training in Martial Arts for over 10 years. I have studied Japanese, Chinese, Korean, Filipino, Brazilian and some European Martial Arts. I've taught fencing for 2 years at the college level. I'm heavily involved in Martial Arts history and understanding the historical context of different styles. I look forward to both contributing and receiving Martial Arts insight.



Welcome!


----------



## Buka (Sep 11, 2017)

I don't know how I missed your first post. I attribute it to being old and drinking beer after work.

Welcome to Mt, bro.


----------

